# Training for Real Life



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

As many of us (myself included) enjoy competitions, matches, trials, etc with our dogs, I must say that I train PRIMARILY for "real life" situations. Most recently....this past weekend I took my GSD and my lab/rottie mix (Echo and Tori) with me to the local metropark for a long hike. On the way home we stopped off at the grocery store. After completing my shopping I headed back to the front of the store to return my grocery cart. When I turned back toward the car I was horrified to see that when I pressed the key fob button to close the van's rear hatch, I must have inadvertantly hit the button to open the driver side sliding back door, because it was WIDE OPEN. Both dogs were standing at full attention inside the van, keenly watching me and awaiting my "ok" to leave the vehicle. From about 100 yards away across a busy parking lot on a busy roadway I gave them both a "stay" hand signal and made my way back to the van. Neither dog left the van, in fact neither dog even broke the stand. How thankful was I that my basic manners training involves them ALWAYS being "invited" to leave the car, and that we practice "stay" in various settings with a number of distractions? Whew!!!!! A real life lesson in the benefits of training for real life


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Good job!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

YESSSSSSS.....nothing like a quality stay given with a hand signal....especially when it matters.


SuperG


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

That's awesome! Mine has gotten loose in a Wal-Mart parking lot once when she was about 4 months old. Truly a heart stopping moment. I quickly opened the back hatch where her chuck it and balls are stored and she jumped right in. Crisis averted!


----------

